# My Trip to Big Island, Hawaii 夏威夷大島之旅



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Waiting and having home made lunch at Vancouver airport

20190327_153412 by Hung Lam, on Flickr



Lets start the trip from the hotel we stayed first.

IMG_5720 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5721 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5738 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5750 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5762 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The hotel's private beach

20190328_144656 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_144711 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_144740 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_144811 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_145328 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_145334 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

There is an amazing Hawaiian native arts, painting & history gallery inside the hotel.

IMG_5975 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5976 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5977 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5978 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5979 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5981 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5982 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5983 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5984 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taken from the restaurant we were having breakfast.

20190328_133722 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_133940 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_133943 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_133950 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_133959 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_134414 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_134832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_134843 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some random pics around the hotel area.

IMG_5717 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5723 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5724 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5726 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5740 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5743 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More...

IMG_5744 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5752 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5755 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5756 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5758 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5763 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5766 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5767 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Still not far from the hotel

IMG_5770 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5771 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5772 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5777 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5786 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5787 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5788 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5789 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new thread from Big island, Hawaii; well done, YF :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

These local birds can blend into the color of the ground perfectly.

IMG_5794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5795 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5790 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5793 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5796 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5801 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5804 by Hung Lam, on Flickr




The main tourist shopping st in Kona

IMG_5797 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5806 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5807 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> These local birds can blend into the color of the ground perfectly.
> 
> IMG_5794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_5795 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


The song of these birds spunds like this word "dekaohto"?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5810 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5809 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5811 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5816 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5823 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5819 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5829 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A shopping plaza

IMG_5832 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5833 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5835 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5836 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5837 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5842 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Thai restaurant in that plaza

IMG_5845 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5846 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5847 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5850 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5851 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



On Ali'i Drive, the main shopping and scenery road.

IMG_5853 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5856 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5859 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_5860 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5863 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5864 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5867 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5871 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5872 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5876 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5877 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5879 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5880 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some random pics along the road.

IMG_5882 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5883 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5885 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5886 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5888 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5890 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5891 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates once again, YF :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Woderful tree- and flower-pics, Hung! kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5896 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5899 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_151339 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_151422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20190328_151429 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5903 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5904 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5908 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5913 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5915 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5918 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6357 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6359 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6361 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6362 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6365 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6367 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6368 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6369 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6379 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6382 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6385 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6396 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6401 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6402 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6404 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6409 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6410 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6411 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6416 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6420 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6424 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6435 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6436 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6437 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6440 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6441 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6449 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6452 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6459 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6461 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6463 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6464 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6465 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6467 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6468 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6469 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6470 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6476 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6563 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6574 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6608 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6621 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6656 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6659 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6663 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6666 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6676 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6682 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6684 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6686 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6687 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6694 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6734 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6826 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6830 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6833 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6834 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6836 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6837 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6838 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6839 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6848 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_6850 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6854 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6855 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6856 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6857 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6858 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6861 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6864 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6868 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6869 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6870 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6871 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6873 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6880 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6884 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6891 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6889 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6892 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6894 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6895 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6901 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6904 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6905 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6908 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6910 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6911 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6921 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6924 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6932 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6933 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6935 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6937 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6941 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6942 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6947 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_6950 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_6951 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_6952 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_6953 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_6956 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6963 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6964 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6966 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6967 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6970 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

coffee tasting

IMG_6974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6969 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More coffee tasting

IMG_6974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

Orange trees

IMG_6970 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6980 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6981 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6983 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6984 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6985 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6987 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6995 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6996 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_6997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7000 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7003 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7009 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7010 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7012 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7014 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7016 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7017 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7029 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7057 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7060 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7063 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7065 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7068 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7070 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7073 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7077 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More lava rocks

IMG_7085 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7086 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7087 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7088 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7089 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7090 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7091 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7092 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7093 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7095 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More lava rocks

IMG_7097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7098 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7099 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7101 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7102 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7103 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7107 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7111 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_7115 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7137 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7138 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7140 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7142 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7148 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7149 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7156 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7159 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7160 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7163 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pololu Valley Lookout*


IMG_7169 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7176 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7177 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7178 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7185 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7183 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7186 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7192 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7196 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7198 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7203 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7204 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7208 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7210 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7213 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7218 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7219 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7220 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7226 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7228 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7229 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7230 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7234 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7236 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7237 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7238 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7241 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7242 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7246 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7247 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7249 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7250 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7256 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7262 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7264 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7271 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7274 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7281 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7284 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7285 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7307 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7323 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7331 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7332 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7333 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7340 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7342 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7345 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7347 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7351 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7353 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7527 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7544 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7547 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7549 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7556 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7565 by Hung Lam, on FlickrIMG_7568 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7572 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7573 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7578 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7582 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7584 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7587 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7589 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7591 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7593 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7597 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7603 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7605 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7609 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7615 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7619 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Hawaii


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7621 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7623 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7636 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7651 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7654 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7657 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7660 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7666 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7667 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7681 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7682 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7683 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7685 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7688 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Black Sands Beach

IMG_7691 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7692 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7697 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7707 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7722 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7724 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7726 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7730 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7731 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7738 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7740 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7741 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7744 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

